# Hiya, I'm new



## joandluke

My names Jo & my little one is called Luke & he's 6 month old. He just cut his first tooth last month & I wish he would hurry up with the next one as I'm struggling to get any milk into him at the mo as he's in so much pain!! :D


----------



## HB

_Hey Jo!
Welcome to BabyandBump!!
Hope Luke's teeth are quick at coming through! lol!

xox_


----------



## Wobbles

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v82/wickedangelx/Morning%20Night%20Tnx%20etc/hello12.gif

& welcome to the forum ....

x


----------



## lottie

hi im new in here i have two boys aged eight and six and three girls twins aged four and a six month old my little un being teething for about three months but still nothing except sleepless nights and a lot of crying. lol


----------



## Wobbles

Hi Lottie :wave: 

or you have your hands full :shock: :lol:


----------



## ImTheDaddy

https://i90.photobucket.com/albums/k245/t0yboy/41.gif


----------



## NikNak

hiya lottie :D 

hiya jo :D


----------



## Tam

Hello Jo :hi:

Welcome to the forum! 

Hope LO teeth hurry up :( x


----------



## Tam

Hello Lottie :hi:

Welcome to the fourm!

Hope you get to sleep during the nigiht very soon! x


----------



## lottie

soz guys had a few hectic days how is everyone.
i cant believe millie hasnt cut one tooth yet she better hurry up.
has anyone got any advice on how to get my boys up in a mornning because its getting a real battle.


----------



## Spunky Cupkake

hi jo welcome to baby and bump.com why dont you try ypur little one with bonjela ?? good luck


----------



## MrsE

Hi :yipee: 

Welcome

Cx


----------



## Jase

lottie said:

> soz guys had a few hectic days how is everyone.
> i cant believe millie hasnt cut one tooth yet she better hurry up.
> *has anyone got any advice on how to get my boys up in a mornning because its getting a real battle*.

buckets of water or those rape alarm things, pull the pins and toss them in the bedroom.

hope thats helped :)


----------



## violet 73

how old are your kids ? my oldest struggles to get out of bed sometimes he is 12 i just pull the quilt of him & i have a spray bottle with water in it i squirt that at him if he refuses to get up , i know it sounds harsh but it works . violet x


----------



## lottie

HI ALL HOW IS EVERYONE.


i might try the water thing but knowing me they would get me back too.
my boys are 8 and 6 they are quite good apart from the mornings they take after there dad lazy!!!!
millie still aint cut her tooth its driving me crazy the others had at least one by now shes just a little madame
LOVE LOTTIE


----------



## Arcanegirl

Welcome!


----------



## vicky

welcome :wave:


----------

